
Ask HN: Alternative to Docker Hub - _Codemonkeyism
After the recent hack at Docker, what are the alternative beside hosting yourself?
======
quickthrower2
Azure Docker Registry from $5/mo. [https://azure.microsoft.com/en-
au/pricing/details/container-...](https://azure.microsoft.com/en-
au/pricing/details/container-registry/)

~~~
_Codemonkeyism
Thanks - ironically to say for someone who wrote M$ for a long time - I trust
Microsoft more than Docker.

~~~
quickthrower2
Now THAT is a backhanded compliment!

------
kevinsimper
You can use Google Cloud Container Registry and it is basically free, you only
pay for the raw Google Cloud Storage that you use. No fee for using it and
limit on repos you can have.

[https://cloud.google.com/container-
registry/pricing](https://cloud.google.com/container-registry/pricing)

------
veeti
AWS ECR.
[https://aws.amazon.com/ecr/pricing/](https://aws.amazon.com/ecr/pricing/)

------
richerlariviere
We stick to DockerHub because it's extremely low-cost and relatively reliable.
I think they will learn from their mistakes tbh.

